# Oxytocin role in breaking the depersonalization cycle



## Recover72 (Jul 14, 2014)

I posted this as a reply to an old posting but I thought this should be started as a new topic.

I really believe the prolonged release of the hormone Oxytocin can help reduce DP/DR or even cure it. I have read some posts and youtube videos of people who have recovered from depersonalization. One common link in all the recovery stories is they all have a new "love" in their life. A new girlfriend or boyfriend or a pet dog or cat.

Oxytocin is also known as the "love hormone".Produced by the hypothalamus and stored and secreted by the posterior pituitary gland, oxytocin acts primarily as a neuromodulator in the brain. *Neuromodulation* is the physiological process by which a given neuron uses one or more neurotransmitters to regulate diverse populations of neurons. This is in contrast to classical synaptic transmission, in which one presynaptic neuron directly influences a single postsynaptic partner. Neuromodulators secreted by a small group of neurons diffuse through large areas of the nervous system, affecting multiple neurons. Examples of neuromodulators include dopamine, serotonin, acetylcholine, histamine and others.

DP'ed people often feel numb or loss of emotions. I beleive one of the causes for the lost of emotions is Hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis (HPA) dysregulation. That is, because of anxiety, the hypothalamus produces two peptide hormones; corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) and arginine-vassopressin (AVP). When these two hormones are released into the body, CRH and AVP eventually lead to the stimulating the adreanal glads to produce the hormone Cortisol. Cortisol is also know as the stress hormone and is part of the sympathtic nervous systems responses to anxiety/stress/worry. It is the body's way of getting and staying in flight or fight mode.

High levels of Cortisol has been clinically shown to reduce levels of dopamine, serotonin (the feel good neurotrasmitters) and acetylcholine (the learning, memories, cognitive neurotransmitter). High levels of cortisol also inhibits *neuroplasticity*. Neuroplasticity refers to changes in neural pathways and synapses which are due to changes in behavior, environment and neural processes. That is why we are somewhat stuck in a DP state because our neurotransmitters are being inhibted by cortisol which in turn causes anxiety/stress which fuels more cortisol. This is a self-sustaining loop that normally ends once the danger has passed. For example, when a threat is no longer there or perceived to be there, the loop is broken and the body and brain return to normal. However, in DP/DR, the DP/DR is the threat and therefore sustains the cycle. This is a reason why some people have recovered from DP. Their brain perceived the DP as no longer threatning. Here is an example of what I mean. In my early 20's, I developed tinnitus, a constant ringing in the ears. It is like hearing static noise all the time. At first, I was very afraid of it because I constantly heard it. I constantly thought about tinnitus and it resulted in me feeling very dreadful and having anxious thoughts. Sound familar, yes? Replace the word tinnitus in the above paragraph with depersonalization and you get the same idea.

*So how to get out of this loop and possibly cure or allievate the symptoms DP?*

1) Well, with my tinnitus, I still have it. However, it does not bother me. I consciously cannot hear it unless I focus and choose to hear it. When I do hear, I can choose to ignore it. Well, how can you not hear a sound? The answer is because my brain has *habitualized *the noise. Over time, my brain has learned that tinnitus in unimportant and because it is unimportant, it is no longer threatening. Something that is unimportant and non-threatning does not trigger the fight or flight state of mind. Therefore, I do not think about tinnitus more than I think about what is happening with the spruce tree down the street from me. And how did I do this? Well, I started to train my brain to habitualize to tinnitus by surrounding myself with different sounds. I had music playing as often as I could and I went on living my life just like before I developed tinnitus. Now again, in the above paragraph, replace the word "tinnitus" with depersonalization and well, you get the point. Eventually, your brain will habitualize to DP and once it does, the symptoms will fade. I have recovered from DP 3 times in my life using this method.

2) Neuromodulation is the key to virtually unlock our minds. As I mentioned in the beginning of my post, I have noticed some people who have recovered from DP/DR did so because they found "love". One way our brain creates feelings of love is through the release of Oxytocin, the love hormone, through the hypothalamus. Oxytocin regulates behaviors such as bonding, trust, social recognition. Basically feelings of being safe which is the opposite of anxiety. This is important because the less anxious you feel, the less CRH and AVP the hypothalamus produces, the less cortisol is being produced and you become less anxious. Instead of CRH and AVP, the hypothalamus is now producing oxytocin and you start to feel better because you broke the cycle of self-perpetuating anxiety, fear and worry. Oxytocin is a neuromodulator. It literally copies itself to other neurotransmitters like dopamine and serotonin. This increases the levels of serotonin and dopamine, making you feel better. Oxytocin also encourages brain neuroplasticity, allowing the brain to grow neuropathways and here's the key for us...to reconnect!

Now I am not saying to go find that missing love in your life or to adopt a pet for the sake of curing depersonalization. What I suggest is to find something or someone that makes you feel happy. Be fully engaged with something like an activity or socialize with someone. Over a short period of time, it could be weeks, you will begin to feel a lot better as you break the anxiety/fear/worry habit. Your brain will habitualize to the DP if and only if you fully engage in life. Well your asking, how can I do this when I feel so wierd and shitty all the time? Good question, it will take a lot of effort, but with anything worthwhile in life, it takes effort. However in doing so, your symptoms will slowly fade and this effort will become easier and easier. You will be able to move past this part of your life. Thousands of people have recovered in the past and thousands more are well on their way to recovery. You just don't know about them because they have moved on and do not post on this board. The reason why sounds selfish, but when you're recovered you want to distance yourself from DP and don't want to look back.

Before you go and flame me on this post, here is a full disclaimer. I am not a doctor or have a PhD. What I am is a person who deeply cares about people who are affected by this horrible affliction. My drive is to find answers to a lot of questions. I have had DP/DR 4 times in my life now and I have recovered fully 3 times. I am going through DP/DR for the 4th time and I am determined to beat it again.


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

hi

so have you been able to get oxytocin, like nasal spray syntocinon? my doc said he can't prescribe it to me as it's only for pregnant women


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you have the blank mind too?


----------



## fer00000 (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic post!!.
I want to add the conection between oxytocin and Lactobacilus Reuteri. This probiotic has been show to enhance and improve the oxytocin levels in the brain. You can google it. I took it because of a stomach problem but by surpise also improves a lot my dp.

take care


----------



## Recover72 (Jul 14, 2014)

Update: I recovered for the 4th time.

I did a few things:

1) I discontinued taking Beta Blockers. This allowed me to feel normal sensations because the drug blocks Beta signals.

2) I had my Vitamin B12 levels checked at a Naturopath doctor's office. Vit B12 plays a huge role in neural health. People who are chronically low tend to have issues like DP. My results showed I was low. I had weekly B12 injections at my naturopath doctor's office. This gave me clarity of mind as I built up my B12 supply in my body.

3) I stated taking large doses of Vitamin C. 2500 to 3000 mg of Vitamin C (pure Ascorbic Acid) 3 times a day. Google Vitamin C and Linus Pauling.

4) This gave me the boost I needed to go out and slowly regain myself. The fog and all those other DP feelings went away.

5) Enjoy life!


----------



## Dancing_master (Jun 17, 2019)

what happens if you can't feel any love or anything?


----------

